

Nick Woodman, GoPro CEO, gives back $229M to honour promise to roommate - giarc
http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1500435/000120919115041361/xslF345X03/doc4.xml

======
giarc
Further source.

[http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/nick-woodman-gopro-ceo-
repay...](http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/nick-woodman-gopro-ceo-
repays-229m-in-stock-to-keep-promise-to-college-roommate-1.3073973)

